# Where was I?



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Well iam already on the road to recovery and while my memories started slowly popping back today, I asked myself, where have I been? I feel like I just arrived somewhere I have never been before. It's kinda strange to think about. :|


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel exactly that same way. Like I just woke up one day in some strange universe where everything and everyone looks that same and at the same time it all feels like I have never seen it before.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel exactly that same way. Like I just woke up one day in some strange universe where everything and everyone looks the same and at the same time it all feels like I have never seen it before.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds great guys. What meds/supplements/treatments are you on?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Most of tommys. The most important ones are l theanine and rhodiola rosea for batteling anxiety and stress. I have been on them for only a week. I feel more calmer and different in a good way. I still have the dp though. I wouldn't be surprised if Iam cured by next month.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

"Like I just woke up one day in some strange universe where everything and everyone looks the same and at the same time it all feels like I have never seen it before" That sounds a lot like DP... lol or did you mean the opposite of it? Like you were finally realizing the people and things around you?


----------

